
Believing widely doubted conspiracy theories satisfies a need to feel special - triplesec
https://digest.bps.org.uk/2017/09/01/believing-widely-doubted-conspiracy-theories-makes-some-people-feel-special/
======
triplesec
Original title, edited for length: 'Believing widely doubted conspiracy
theories satisfies some people’s need to feel special'

